# fertilly article in the sun



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hi everyone,
there's quite an interesting story in the sun about infertilty, a bit about the post code ivf 'lottery'
and a new kind of icsi.

sorry if i havent worded it right x

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/woman/health/article1402398.ece

hope all okay xx

/links


----------



## shem (Nov 2, 2006)

I found the article very interesting i just wonder how long it will be before this new icsi technique reaches our clinics. As for the postcode lottery it's really unfair when i was first referred for icsi it was 2 cycles on nhs by the time i got to the top of the list it had just been reduced to 1 cycle. Ive just started my 2nd private icsi and having gone through a cycle i can't honestly see where all the expense is.


----------

